# Selling Field Stones???



## ThumbBum

Kind of a strech putting this here, but I dont know where else to go with it. 

I have several piles of rough field stones on my property, my best guess is that they were piled there back when the land was tilled. There are quite a few of them and I have been adding to them myself slowly over the years as my foodplots expand. 

I know that landscape supply companies charge a lot of money for these stones. Does anyone know if you can sell these things to anyone?


----------



## PrtyMolusk

Howdy-

I'm sure you can sell them If they're your property, you can do with them as you please.

Now, as to whether there is a _market_ for them.....?

Probably a greater chance of selling to a 'townie' rather than a local.

Most landscaping companies have wire 'barrels' of rock grouped according to size that they sell for borders, rock gardens, etc. Try an ad in a local paper, although I expect you would have a better chance selling to down-staters who can't just head out to the field and gather their own....


----------



## multibeard

There is a pretty good market for field stones. North of Newaygo there are old hay wagon full of stones for sale most of the summer. The loads are continually changing so they must be selling them. I can't remember the prices on the wagon loads but they vary depending on the size of the stones and amount on the wagons.

The one load that I do remember was a huge boulder. 1500 lbs = $1500.00. I don't know if they got the asking price but a couple weeks later it was gone.


----------



## glnmiller

Our local landscape supply sells field stone.

4" - 12" $52 per ton
12" - 24" $62 per ton

These prices include their delivery within 10 miles. So they are buying it much less than that.


----------



## SEAWEED

call harrys garden supply on dequindre in warren he sells rocks for landscaping. he may want to buy them off you $


----------



## slowpoke

I have 2 real large ones and a lot of small ones piled up in Harrison. Anyone interest in them PM me.


----------



## bigfly29

Put some adds up in stores close to your feilds. Stateing you pick up and so much A truck load sence you don't have A scale.I own A landscape bis and MI bolders go for 80.00 to 90.00 A ton. 1'.14-18 (pcs) 1 1/2'-2'.8-12(pcs)2'-3' 4-8(pcs) 4'-5' 1-2(pcs) that is in one price list book I have. A little pricey (Orion stone depot).Sell for less and people may buy. good luck.


----------



## answerguy8

Next thing you know someone will be trying to sell maunure. Oh wait a minute...:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

A farmer by Hesperia sells them every year. He piles them on a standard hay wagon, usually one layer and the sign says $175. Sells them as fast as he can load the wagon up.....................

Years ago you couldn't pay people to get rid of rocks now you sell them, go figure.


----------



## DTrain

wally-eye.
Is that right after you turn onto m-20 heading East from the 4-way stop? He's on the south side of the road?


----------



## wally-eye

Yup he sells stone and down M20 to the east about 3 more miles on the north side of the road is another person that sells wagon loads.


----------



## stillwaiting

I have a rock pile on my place and everytime I go up north I bring down 20 rocks to use around my house. 

A lady has a farm that has a rock, and it would take three people to move that I want to bring back downstate. Sounds like I'll be saving some money.


----------



## FREEPOP

One large farmer around here trucks them to Lake Michigan and sells them to prevent errosion. There is a guy around here that has a Company "The Rock Rescuer".


----------



## spendit

ThumbBum said:


> There are quite a few of them and I have been adding to them myself slowly over the years as my foodplots expand.
> QUOTE]
> A field that re-produces rocks......better not let jenny know or she will tax you even more:lol:
> 
> I get mine from a farmer down the road - he sells them by the truck load to lanscape places, they have to get in and out of the field before frost goes away - he has had a few stuck trucks and the loader/bobcat left some good ruts.


----------



## Groundsize

10 to 15 cents a pound for rocks/ bolders down here in downriver. But they buy them by the trail full it seems.


----------



## outdoor junkie

It seems I always hear of people needing them for something. I myself needed quite a few last summer. I dug a big koi pond and wanted to do the perimeter in big stones. I bought about twenty of them and realized it was going to cost a fortune, so I went and harvested the rest myself.


----------



## slayer

Some of you guys on here might remember back in the day when farmers were begging people to take their field stone's..:help: My how things change..


----------



## slowpoke

If the price is right I'll bring you some. PM me.


----------

